# MMA fighter beats down fat retarded kid (video)



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBd2v5kSg40

WTH?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Am I a bad person for laughing at that?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Website is asking me to get the "latest flash player" yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm not doing that.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> Website is asking me to get the "latest flash player" yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm not doing that.


lmao how ghetto is your flash player? It's freakin youtube.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Which one is the fat kid exactly?


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Fat kid would have had it if not for the punches to the back of the head. Fat kid by DQ! (Dairy Queen)


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

i laughed a little...sorry.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It's Ben Rothwell when he was 17

He had this to say about it...


Ben Rothwell said:


> The year was 1999, i was 17 and just started training that May while finishing highschool, and my trainer after a month said "wanna fight" I really did'nt want to go, but my buddy Kia Hansen was going and I could'nt let him go alone, then I had to fight. I did not pick my opponent, I just showd to fight. It was a tourny and that kid wanted to fight. so I fought him.
> Now its on youtube as "worst fight ever". talk about ghost coming back to get me!LOL



The "fat retarded kid" is an MMA fighter with a 2-15 record.
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Anthony-Ferguson-4624


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Judoka said:


> The "fat retarded kid" is an MMA fighter with a 2-15 record.
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Anthony-Ferguson-4624


Gosh... the two people that he beat must really suck.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats like the Charlie Z troll, if you look at his opponent from his first fight had a 1-13 record and Charlie made it 2-13.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

That guy looks like Josh Barnett. (not the super fat one)


----------



## Lochtsa (Apr 3, 2009)

I am completely ashamed of myself for watching that.

That has to be a joke, the fat kid doesn't even have the wind to walk, let alone compete in MMA.

Disgraceful


----------



## MaximP (Oct 26, 2009)

complete disgrace


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Read my previous post in this thread. It's not a "fat retarded kid" rather an MMA fighter with a 2-15 record.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

The best part about that video is the soundtrack.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, anyone know the name/artist of that song? +Rep if you find/know it.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

It's "chacarron" by Andy's Val Gourmet.

Awesome song for comedy effect.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Am I a bad person for laughing at that?


im worse for wishing I could fight the fatty next :thumb02:


----------

